# Raio mata portuguesa em Barcelona



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2007 às 21:13)

Um raio matou hoje de manhã uma turista portuguesa, num parque de campismo nos arredores de Barcelona, Catalunha, Espanha.

A mulher, natural de Chaves mas cuja idade ainda não foi revelada, estava com o marido no parque de campismo de Castell de Fells, nos arredores de Barcelona, onde tinham ido visitar um filho que trabalha nas obras do comboio de alta-velocidade, na capital catalã. 

A Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades confirmou a morte da portuguesa e revelou estar já a ser prestado apoio psicológico à família, bem como a ser tratados os trâmites legais para a trasladação do corpo para o nosso País.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## mocha (20 Ago 2007 às 09:58)

pois é, ferias em parques de campismo tem os seus senão, eu tb uma vez tive de me refugiar na casa de banho de um, durante uma noite de trovoada, e ainda bem k o fiz, pois ao lado da minha tenda tava uma arvore k levou com um , uma sorte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Ago 2007 às 21:10)

Isto é o que se pode definir como estar no local errado à hora errada! A sra era de Chaves, tal como eu! Realmente!
Fiquei apreensivo quando soube, tenho lá imensa família em Barcelona, Lloret de Mar e Montmelot... Quando falaram que era de Chaves! Porra!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2007 às 23:30)

*El rayo que mató a una mujer en Castelldefels fue atraído por el móvil*

Dos días después de la muerte de la mujer de 45 años de nacionalidad portuguesa que fue alcanzada por un rayo en el cámping Estrella de Mar de Castelldefels (Baix Llobregat), la hipótesis de que la víctima recibió la descarga eléctrica a través de su teléfono móvil sigue siendo la más verosímil, según fuentes oficiales.

Bernat Miró, ingeniero técnico de telecomunicaciones, explicó ayer: "Un rayo busca llegar hasta la tierra, y para ello necesita encontrar en su camino un cuerpo conductor. La antena del móvil podría haber sido este conductor". Sergio Ruiz, profesor de la Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña, dijo: "Un móvil tiene piezas de metal: la antena, que en los últimos modelos está en el interior de la carcasa, o la batería". Ruiz afirmó que cualquier pieza de metal podría funcionar como un conductor, "pero estamos hablando de un teléfono móvil como podríamos estar hablando de una cazuela de metal o de unas monedas".

Lo que no extraña a los expertos es el hecho de que la tienda de campaña permaneciera intacta. La explicación se halla en el tejido con el que suelen estar fabricadas estas tiendas. Los materiales sintéticos utilizados, como el plástico, son cuerpos aislantes y funcionan justo al revés que los cuerpos conductores. Ruiz aclara que las tiendas están hechas de un material aislante, "pero que no protege a las personas que están en ellas; para ello deberían estar cerradas herméticamente y no contar en su estructura con ningún elemento metálico".

Ruiz añadió que lo habitual en este tipo de accidentes es que hubiera fallado la toma de tierra de uno de los tres pararrayos del cámping. La toma de tierra es un cable eléctrico que canaliza la descarga eléctrica y la libera a unos 15 metros de profundidad. Cuando la toma de tierra falla, la descarga eléctrica liberada por el rayo, "de 100.000 o 200.000 voltios en fracciones de segundo" se esparce por la superficie y puede alcanzar a las personas que se encuentren en un radio próximo.

Fonte: El Pais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2007 às 19:52)

Outra notícia relacionada:

População ficou às escuras cerca de oito horas

Raio atingiu cozinha em Curros



A trovoada que se registou na região no passado domingo, deixou marcas na pequena aldeia de Curros, em Boticas. Um raio atingiu a cozinha de uma casa, queimando dois frigoríficos. Além disso, a descarga destruiu ainda algumas fichas eléctricas e a instalação telefónica da habitação. No resto da aldeia, a queda do raio também teve consequências: a população ficou sem luz durante cerca de 8 horas em casa e durante muito mais tempo nas ruas.
A queda do raio terá ocorrido cerca das 16h00. “Depois do estrondo, comecei a sentir um cheiro a queimado, mas não sabia de onde vinha”, recordou ao Semanário TRANSMONTANO, a proprietária da casa, Conceição Gonçalves Ferreira, que só se apercebeu que a casa estava a arder quando viu fumo que vinha dos “lados da cozinha”, no extremo oposto da casa ao qual ela se encontrava.  “Fiquei muito aflita e sem saber o que fazer. Só dizia para o meu irmão vamos fugir que a casa está a arder”, recordou. No entanto, porque o irmão da dona da casa tem grandes dificuldades de mobilidade devido à doença de que sofre, Conceição viu-se obrigada a ir ao povo pedir ajuda aos vizinhos para a ajudarem a retirar o idoso para o exterior. Quando os Bombeiros de Boticas chegaram, a situação já praticamente estava controlada. Os soldados da paz auxiliaram, contudo, na retirada dos dois electrodomésticos para o exterior da casa. 


Fonte: Semanario Transmontano


----------

